# Aqua Terra 3d Background



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey have any of you guys have or installed an Aqua Terra 3d Background. I recently bought one and 
I was wondering how to install it. I know that clear silicon is needed. The question is what to do about my 
filter? There is a space behind the background but dont know exactly if i should just place it behind or make
a hole in it.......I have attached a pic of the background for all to see..


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not sure how to install, but where did you get it?


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

I got it from http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

id bet your tank's gonna look awesome with that!







post some pix when done will ya?
and, how much did you spend on that?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

here you go
http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/install.html


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

those things do look nice and it doesn't look to hard to do man i might get one


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

I installed a 3D Background from pangeashop.com. I posted how I did mine and even ook pictures along the way. Here is the link, if it will help.
3D Background Installation

Nice background, good luck on the installation.


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

LarryMoeCurly said:


> I installed a 3D Background from pangeashop.com. I posted how I did mine and even ook pictures along the way. Here is the link, if it will help.
> 3D Background Installation
> 
> Nice background, good luck on the installation.


Thanks so much for the info. I was wondering where did you get the drain screen from it looks nice an flush with the background?


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

The screen for the drain didn't work so well. It cloged up like the lint screen in the dryer. But to answer your question, it was just the mesh used in a screen droor (but nylon and in black) over a piece of extension tube from a shop vac. I then drilled a hole in the background and used black silicone to hold it all in place.

I redesigned it later, it now looks like this ....



Much nicer and works better in my opinion.

Best of Luck,


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

amazonguyana said:


> I installed a 3D Background from pangeashop.com. I posted how I did mine and even ook pictures along the way. Here is the link, if it will help.
> 3D Background Installation
> 
> Nice background, good luck on the installation.


Thanks so much for the info. I was wondering where did you get the drain screen from it looks nice an flush with the background?
[/quote]

What did you use for the revised drain.? it looks better than the original screen.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

It was just a rubber end cap for a 2 1/2 pipe. It fits over a 2 1/2 pipe so when you drill your hole in the background it should be 3". I used the drain cover in the shower/bath tub as a templet and drilled holes in the rubber end cap to make them all look uniform. You can find all these parts at Home Depot. (plumping section) I should know, spent over 2 hours walking around trying to figure out what might work. I don't remember how many times an employee asked if I needed help finding anything.:laugh:


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

LarryMoeCurly said:


> It was just a rubber end cap for a 2 1/2 pipe. It fits over a 2 1/2 pipe so when you drill your hole in the background it should be 3". I used the drain cover in the shower/bath tub as a templet and drilled holes in the rubber end cap to make them all look uniform. You can find all these parts at Home Depot. (plumping section) I should know, spent over 2 hours walking around trying to figure out what might work. I don't remember how many times an employee asked if I needed help finding anything.:laugh:


Thanks bro!! i will let you kno how mine turns out...thanks


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

LarryMoeCurly said:


> It was just a rubber end cap for a 2 1/2 pipe. It fits over a 2 1/2 pipe so when you drill your hole in the background it should be 3". I used the drain cover in the shower/bath tub as a templet and drilled holes in the rubber end cap to make them all look uniform. You can find all these parts at Home Depot. (plumping section) I should know, spent over 2 hours walking around trying to figure out what might work. I don't remember how many times an employee asked if I needed help finding anything.:laugh:


Thanks man i have to go back and check for the rubber end cap i bought the pvc end cap... I will let you kno if i find it ..yours look nice and clean.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

> Thanks man i have to go back and check for the rubber end cap i bought the pvc end cap... I will let you kno if i find it ..yours look nice and clean.


No problem.









The end cap should be in the plumbing section, where they sell all the pvc and steel pipe, if you see toilet and sink fittings that's the wrong isle.

After doing it I would do a few things different. Thought I might pass down a few ideas. Take it for what it's worth, might be helpful or might not.

1) Install a drain near the top
After siliconing the background in it can act as two sepertate tanks. Meaning if your filters are behind the background they can intake more water then is passed to the other side of the backgrond causing your aquarium to over flow.

2) The drains you do install make sure they are above the about of gravel you decide to put in. 
Peronally I would avoid the white pvc even if painted. The drains too get covered with alega and need a scubbing from time to time. With the black rubber you don't have to worry.

3) When siliconing the drain in use ALOT of silicon. I suggest using a popsicle stick putting is all along the side of the hole, then pushing the drain in and giving it a little twist to get contact.
Larger fish or even just cleaning it can knock out the drain if not enough silicon is used. Your also bonding two different materials together.

4) If you plan on putting filters or heaters behind the background and want to silicon the section cups to the glass use rubbing alcohol (?) to clean both surface gluing.
Cleaning even with a good glass cleaner didn't remove all the oils leaving a less then perfect bond.

5)Make sure to setup everything the way you want it before gluing anything.
Once it's gluded chances are your not moving anything or is real difficult to do so. Don't worry, just take you time and everything will come out fine.

Best of luck,
and looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

LarryMoeCurly said:


> > Thanks man i have to go back and check for the rubber end cap i bought the pvc end cap... I will let you kno if i find it ..yours look nice and clean.
> 
> 
> No problem.
> ...


Thanks again I went to home depot and i got the rubber end cap i also went to walmart and got a pastic drain. I used the plastic drain to get holes even. Worked like a charm. I must say thats really a neat idea u came up with. I will be receiving the background tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey i installed the background i just recieved my digital camera. I took some pics of the tank i also took a short vid.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks nice. So where's the vid?


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> Looks nice. So where's the vid?


I dont think i can up load the vid. the file is too big and advice????


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

sick background!!


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

looks good, I might do this to my tank


----------

